# I had a failure of my preps this morning...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Neighborhood electrical transformer tripped with an almighty bang! Tried to light my Aladdin to find it's been so long since I used it, that the oil had evaporated. I didn't know it could do that.

It was then that I realized the lamp oil was three plastic totes deep and four rows back behind storage. Wasn't fun moving it all out in the dark.

Good that I found out now. Needless to say, I will reorganize.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I had that happen a few years back, on a weekend no less, so we were without power for a couple of days.

That too taught me to be better organized, as fumbling in the dark sucks. It also taught me cheap plastic lanterns and flashlights always fail when you need them, so I got rid of those shortly after.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We all live and learn ,, me ? I found out when I needed a flash light and the batteries were just about dead ,, so we all are not perfect ,, we learn form our mistakes ,, that's what makes us better preppers ..


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

You guys ever had issues with your Dietz lamps leaking from the bottom? I had one start leaking on me not long ago, I emptied it out, then sprayed the bottom and the rolled lip with tar, seems to be sealed up now! I thought these were good lamps? As cheap as they look and feel, they had great reviews!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I assume all fuel can leak/evap/go bad if left out. I keep all fuels sealed up in approved containers until needed.
I have a bag of tealight candles at the front and ready, with a lighter two shelves up, just in case.
If the phone don't work, try flashlight. If flashlight don't work, fumble for candles and lighters. If lighter don't work, sob in corner. (it's dark, nobody will see)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Must have been a LONG time, my old fashion oil lamps hold fuel fine, keep about four in places needed for light if power goes down. Each has two books of matches taped on the side. More lamp oil downstairs and 5-gal of highly refined kerosene.

For quick light I brought a dozen cheap LED flashlights, they were 6/$5 on sale and come with 3 AAAs each. Put them all around the house where they are handy (have laynard hang on doorknobs), if one goes missing no big deal. They work good but the batteries are cheap, invested in a 20 packs of alkaline AAAs for $6 on sale and these are good until you get your lamps burning or until you get to a good flashlight/headlamp on your hands. Also have a bunch of rechargeable AAAs and solar charger

Did the same with all the barns, out buildings, tractors and cars.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

We all learn by failure, not by success. The failure comes if we don't do something about it, and I have had lots of failures! LOL


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Neighborhood electrical transformer tripped with an almighty bang! Tried to light my Aladdin to find it's been so long since I used it, that the oil had evaporated. I didn't know it could do that.
> 
> It was then that I realized the lamp oil was three plastic totes deep and four rows back behind storage. Wasn't fun moving it all out in the dark.
> 
> Good that I found out now. Needless to say, I will reorganize.


SK, are you using lamp oil, aka paraffin in the Aladdin's?
They take kerosene only, will not burn right with with lamp oil.
I have 14 (I think) Aladdin's, mostly from the 1930's, wall, shelf an table type.
I have been dealing with them since I was at the farm at 11 years old.
Neither K1 or paraffin will evaporate in the fount, K1 will sour over a long period of time, some Prist will prevent souring, it is a biocidal.
You must have forgotten to fill it.
I keep two, one gallon dispensers readily available.

Important points with them;

Keep it filled, this will help keep moisture out of the wick.
Move the wick up and down at least every two months to keep it from seizing in the burner, they are a bitch to cut out if frozen.
If it is frozen, don't try to free it with the feed wheel. you will either strip the gear or the rack teeth, replacement burners are expensive.
Most of mine have "B" burners that are not replaceable, originals from the 30's. You can get #23 new burners.
Keep the wick trimmed with the circular cutter.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I bought 5 oil lamp wicks for 35 cents the other day.
They don't fit at least one of my lamps


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

The downside with alkaline batteries is that over time they can leak and damage the item.

With lights that you have specifically put away for emergencies and only use them every few years or so I'd strongly consider lithiums as they more stable with temperature fluctuations and have a long life. Especially lights that might sitting out in the shed or in your glove box that are rarely used.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a selection of oil lamps both old and new, some have the antique holders that mount on the wall, and extra wicks except for two......

Those two are large old nickel plated room lamps that have a circular wick. Will light a whole room well, just one lamp. Anyone know a source of wicks? I have been saving these for real SHTF.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I have a selection of oil lamps both old and new, some have the antique holders that mount on the wall, and extra wicks except for two......
> 
> Those two are large old nickel plated room lamps that have a circular wick. Will light a whole room well, just one lamp. Anyone know a source of wicks? I have been saving these for real SHTF.


What is the diameter of the circle?
The Aladdin's use a round wick, it is only about one and a quarter inch in diameter.
The Rayo has a round wick about 2-1/2 inch in diameter and does not use an incandescent mantel.
Can you post a picture or are you like me in that respect?

Take a look at this URL.
there are some lamps also you can try to identify yours with if unknown.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Rayo-Ci...496742?hash=item3d0fe25726:g:MUwAAMXQI5tRhSt2

These lamps need the wicks moved bi monthly also to keep from seizing.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Lesson learned for all of us that read this.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Neighborhood electrical transformer tripped with an almighty bang! Tried to light my Aladdin to find it's been so long since I used it, that the oil had evaporated. I didn't know it could do that.
> 
> It was then that I realized the lamp oil was three plastic totes deep and four rows back behind storage. Wasn't fun moving it all out in the dark.
> 
> Good that I found out now. Needless to say, I will reorganize.


You just got me realizing MY oil isn't in an easy place to reach in the dark. Thanks for posting this, I shall make adjustments myself.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice SOCOM42, you are an expert. I didn't know about using kerosine in the Aladdins.

Is it okay to burn lamp oil in the old fashioned hurricane lamps with the flat wicks?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> What is the diameter of the circle?
> The Aladdin's use a round wick, it is only about one and a quarter inch in diameter.
> The Rayo has a round wick about 2-1/2 inch in diameter and does not use an incandescent mantel.
> Can you post a picture or are you like me in that respect?
> ...


Not rayos but the 2 1/2" wicks might work. Marked E + C USA on top of burner, has chimney and large white shade. Have not had any problems with wicks seizing up. Nice old lamps


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Thanks for the advice SOCOM42, you are an expert. I didn't know about using kerosine in the Aladdins.
> 
> Is it okay to burn lamp oil in the old fashioned hurricane lamps with the flat wicks?


Lamp oil, paraffin, is preferred in all the flat wick burners.

One advantage of using it is less soot on the chimney when turned up to a higher setting.

Not that it is a problem, there is no kero smell from the oil either, some women don't like the odor.

The Aladdin does not smell when burning properly, everything is consumed.

Lamp oil will not sour like K1 either.

I hate to ask, but, do you have a mantle over the wick?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, and a tall chimney with an old fashioned green glass shade. It looks great displayed on my Victrola.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We really like our little solar lantern from A zon. Weatherite I think is the brand. One solar charge seems to last a long time..if you aint using it much One tip. It winds up on the bottom not the top.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Yes, and a tall chimney with an old fashioned green glass shade. It looks great displayed on my Victrola.


All my wall lamps have 10 inch glass shades, student types, have hobnails and others but like the student's, all are originals 80+ years old.

Have a 30 year old lamp, stainless steel one new in box, never opened. NOS shades in boxes also.

I started collecting them about 30 years ago.

Some of the green founts will set off my Geiger counter.

A hint;

I assume you have a wick cleaner.

To clean the wick properly, remove the flame spreader, move wick down, place cleaner on top in spreader hole, move wick up till you make contact with cleaner.
Rotate cleaner a few times then move wick up a bit and repeat, do this until you can see the wick fibers showing and not the black globules attached to the top of it.
You may have to remove the cleaner a few times to blow out all the shit from it and the wick. 
Do not over clean, there is little wick that is usable unlike a flat wick burner.
Wicks and mantles are available direct from Aladdin, you need to know the burner model, I assume a B, mantles are universal and expensive.

Does the Victrola have the horn behind the front doors?
If you can, remove remove the table and lube the governor and the drive spring to help prevent further corrosion. gears need a good grease.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Neighborhood electrical transformer tripped with an almighty bang! Tried to light my Aladdin to find it's been so long since I used it, that the oil had evaporated. I didn't know it could do that.
> 
> It was then that I realized the lamp oil was three plastic totes deep and four rows back behind storage. Wasn't fun moving it all out in the dark.
> 
> Good that I found out now. Needless to say, I will reorganize.


I had a transformer on a hydro-pole infront of my house pop before, damn loud, I took cover when it happened, cautiously looked out my window after for a bit trying to see what was going on 

I wasn't connected to the grid at the time so no power issues for me, but still unexpected.

Hydro eventually came out to fix it, it seems that a bird flew into it got stuck and it popped. Didn't realize a bird can destroy a transformer.

WAAAY louder than a capacitor poping.

It use to be one of the big single ones, but they changed it to three of the smaller ones that I think have more protection resets.
Use to be one of these, the type that popped. 







- photo source wikipedia (The copyright holder of this file allows anyone to use it for any purpose, provided that ...S.E.L. terms are met, http://eyetap.org/sel.txt)

Replaced type







- photo source http://waterheatertimer.org/ (if this is not an approved use PM me and this will be removed, photo is used for educational purposes)





Of course that address won't have electricity hooked up to it for the foreseeable future.

At my new place they run the poles behind the houses not on the street, they are a useful resource in an emergency. Also I am thinking you might also be able to backfeed the grid in an emergency, not sure about this though havn't researched feeding into the grid, ie. disconnecting your neighbourhood and supplying conventional electricity to your neighbourhood through local generators etc.. In a planned community or a community that has pooled emergency resources I could see how this local grid concept during a long term outage, not that that would ever happen, could be a viable option.

An industrial application for insuring your oil levels are kept would be to connect a fluid sensor in the tank that is set to an alarm or trigger. Not overly difficult to implement but may keep you up, you can also use the same sensor setup for a gps locator hidden on it, so that if it is stolen you can relocate it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> ...Does the Victrola have the horn behind the front doors? If you can, remove remove the table and lube the governor and the drive spring to help prevent further corrosion. gears need a good grease.


Yes, it is a floor model, oak, in excellent condition; 100% gold on the tone arm. The mainspring needs removed and cleaned, the grease has gotten stiff. I'm afraid to do it myself, and can't find anyone local who will.

Your lamp collection sounds extensive and interesting. Thanks for the tutorial on the care and feeding, you are a fount (sic) of knowledge.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Will2, I saw a transformer like that once in a museum, cut open. I always assumed there was just a ferrite core and windings inside, but I was surprised to see gears and moving levers. Beyond rewiring a chandelier, electricity is pretty much a mystery to me.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

It is an awsome hobby to pickup. If you can do basic math, and work up from there it is a really useful skill to know probably the best after mechanical engineering /tool&die imo. (of course those are professional skills that come after survivalist and agroforestry & animal husbandry)

If you'd like to learn I can send you in the right direction.

I've never seen the inside of them. I think the insides are coated in mineral oil, to keep them lubed/prevent corrosion/oxidization which would reduce transfer (skin effect degradation) and increase short potential etc.. , I could be wrong though. I havn't studied much line worker info. My biological grandfather on my mothers side was a lineworker (also a police officer) (died on the job), while my biological grandfather on my dads side was an electrician (and in the military a bit) (worked on the avro aero project doing wiring) So my interest in electrical stuff is a bit of a family legacy I am following.

Here is part of the key to backfeeding


> Backfeeding occurs when electric power is being induced into the local power grid. Power flows in the opposite direction from its usual flow. An alternating current (AC) power station typically delivers power to the power grid by inducing a current to flow into the power grid when the voltage is positive, and inducing it to flow out of the power grid when the voltage is negative, and a typical power grid load (e.g. factory or home) induces current to flow out of the power grid when the voltage is positive and into the power grid when the voltage is negative.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Streamlight Seige LED lantern would be my suggestion. The best 25-30 bucks spent on a household light. IMHO. Put one on the counter and forget about it. Will easily lite up the whole house.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Will2 said:


> I had a transformer on a hydro-pole infront of my house pop before, damn loud, I took cover when it happened, cautiously looked out my window after for a bit trying to see what was going on
> 
> I wasn't connected to the grid at the time so no power issues for me, but still unexpected.
> 
> ...


Yes you can back feed the grid, it kills linemen every year while they are repairing lines. If you are running a generator at home please make sure it is isolated from the grid with no potential for back feeding. In a complete shtf scenario it could be a usefull tactic but you would need some serious generating power to be able to supply a useful level of power to feed a neighborhood, perhaps if you were wired into a locomotive or something with a similar output as a generator source.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

cdell said:


> If you are running a generator at home please make sure it is isolated from the grid with no potential for back feeding.


 It is illegal to backfeed a generator that is uncertified into the same power system as a grid fed system. It isn't a safety issue alone, it is a legal issue. Only an idiot would backfeed into a live line-fed grid without proper endorsements of the grid operator. It is one or the other, unless your power sources are certified and the power company has approved of the back-feeding, and the proper connection is set-up.

There are contexts it is legal.

To COMPLETELY clarify, what I stated is that the grid has been disconnected due to a major long term failure of the power system, eg. grid goes down, repair time is months or years SHTF/WROL etc.. I am not referring to this in the event of a situation where the power company is still operating and it is a temporary outage. I am talking power will not be restored, major war etc.. emergency situation. The key was that the neighbourhood grid is disconnected from the rest of the electrical grid. Not something that is done casually done everytime there is a blackout.



> In a complete shtf scenario it could be a usefull tactic but you would need some serious generating power to be able to supply a useful level of power to feed a neighborhood, perhaps if you were wired into a locomotive or something with a similar output as a generator source.


Well, it all depends, you might want it just to run a computer, a transmitter. The benefit of the line is that it allows power to move from one area of the neighbourhood to another, meaning you don't need your communications, or security systems operating from the same location as your electrical. If for example there is an accident you loose everything.

I wouldn't consider this for running houses at full stream, this is more like charge local batteries, power communications systems, get mechanical work done, such as an arc welder, power a computer or TV for community movie, games, get a community meal prepared , power local street-lights at night to deter crime, power CCTV for security purposes, etc... Fact is there are a lot of generators in Northern neighbourhoods but each individually is far less than the whole thing, so in combining power sources getting tasks done could be easier.

I agree it could be useful, however this wouldn't be something that would make sense for keeping things running like they are on the grid, energy conservation.

There is also the fact some electric systems already do backfeed such as solar systems etc.. they could be running fine still while the main grid is down.

None the less, totally intended as an emergency fix during an emergency grid down that won't be coming back up, or is coordinated with the power company.

In a regular situation people would need to sit tight.

although in fact linesmen can test lines before working on them AND are suppose to have protection equipment to prevent electrocution. So if they used their equipment properly it shouldn't create a risk.

Feeding DC is a lot different than feeding low voltage/mid voltage. You can take 120v ac and survive just fine. You start running KV and it becomes more of a safety risk, but fact is tasers, an stunguns use highvoltage all the time without killing people.

Bear in mind disconnecting from the main grid and making sure no one is trying to reconnect it would be a major safety consideration.

In fact if you ran DC through the line you could probably run security fencing off it too to make very deadly security fencing. Once again not legal in anything but WROL where anarchy reigns, not for consideration in lawful undertakings.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's good this happened during the good times where time isn't a big issue.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent points Will2. You sure are smart. Thanks for being YOU!:encouragement:



Will2 said:


> It is illegal to backfeed a generator that is uncertified into the same power system as a grid fed system. It isn't a safety issue alone, it is a legal issue. Only an idiot would backfeed into a live line-fed grid without proper endorsements of the grid operator. It is one or the other, unless your power sources are certified and the power company has approved of the back-feeding, and the proper connection is set-up.
> 
> There are contexts it is legal.
> 
> ...


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

I switched my lanterns, tent heaters and camp stove for propane ones. Bought 2 cases of the little propane bottles and adapters for everything to run off 20lb bottles. A wet leg on my 500 gallon take to fill the 20lb bottles.
I'm a flashlight hoarder, I think the is 4 or 5 in just about every room.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't even know where our oil lamps are.wifey says in the basement somewhere.I do know where the propane camping lanterns and flashlights are though.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> SK, are you using lamp oil, aka paraffin in the Aladdin's?
> They take kerosene only, will not burn right with with lamp oil.
> I have 14 (I think) Aladdin's, mostly from the 1930's, wall, shelf an table type.
> I have been dealing with them since I was at the farm at 11 years old.
> ...


So is there a lap "oil" that does evaporate? I have had that happen myself so I stopped keeping them full. just a small amount at the bottom to keep the wick wet. 
Have I been buying some cheap imitation crap again?


----------



## ride free (Feb 9, 2016)

I have the wind-up kind of flashlights. You don't have to worry about if the batteries are good or not. I really like them. Have had them for about 5 years. Just wind 'em up. They hold the "wind" for quite a while. A couple of months. THere is a wind-up flashlight in each room. I also have a lot of candles and holders and the oil lamps with extra bottles of oil. I found the wind-ups at Menards.

I also have a victrolla. I like it. We dance to the old records in the living room. The victrolla was a luxury, but a nice one. Music. I keep an eye out for records at the antique stores and garage sales. I have a few extra metal needles, but you can use the round tooth picks for needles, too. I have a 20 boxes of them. I also have some coloring books and crayons stored. It's a soothing activity. And of course we have a few decks of cards and a few sets of dominoes. Yatzee, and dice for more down-time activity. Those are my morale builders.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Talking about oil lamps made me realize I hadn't seen mine since the move two years ago. 
Spent over an hour going thru the bins and can't find the one with the lamps and oil?????? 
Too tired right now, will look again tomorrow. Kind of bugs me though.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

SOCOM42: "Prist will prevent souring, it is a biocidal."

I had to look it up. Prist, huh? Never heard of it before...then again I'm not a pilot.

For a couple of months I've been planning on buying myself a 35 gal. steel drum of Kerosene for oil lamps.
I simply planned to set it in the backyard on a set of bricks to elevate it from the ground and cover it with
a tarp. I would have little need for it on a day to day basis, but once things go sour...well, I'll have light.

Should I now be considering adding Prist to it? I never knew that microorganisms actually LIVED in FUEL!
The drum I buy will be factory sealed...is it still subject to those little invaders?

The human race is doomed...the microbes are going to rule the earth! You can't stop them! They're everywhere!

Grim


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

GRIM, most people have never heard of it, and many look at me sideways when I tell them about the anaerobic bacteria.
If you do store it, don't use a carbon steel tank, either plastic or stainless steel.
Yeah, add the Prist to it, I have no idea where the bacteria comes from, but it did find its way into the fuel tanks.
The stuff found its way into the King air, MU-2 and was etching the gates's outrigger tanks when we checked.
There was quite a bit of notification back when it became a problem. It was not a localized problem.
Add the Prist and plenty of Stabil to it. I do and have never had a problem.
Yeah I was a pilot for quite a while in my younger days, with thousands of hours, spare time, loved to fly planes of all kinds and all over, never directly got paid but plenty of perks.
It was a constant personal challenge to plan and execute a flight with precision without ever seeing the ground for the most 

Please understand, this was over thirty years ago, they may have better Products today available.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Blendingin said:


> So is there a lap "oil" that does evaporate? I have had that happen myself so I stopped keeping them full. just a small amount at the bottom to keep the wick wet.
> Have I been buying some cheap imitation crap again?


True lamp oil(paraffin) will not evaporate, but the kero will over time but not at a fast rate, and only the volatile's go, leaving basically the equivalent of water that will not light.
None of my lamps loose their fuel level without being used, some go over a year without usage, they are left completely filled prior to storage on the living room shelves .


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I keep a lot of Coleman lanterns on standby with a BBQ lighter. Fuel lasts forever in the sealed can.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Talking about oil lamps made me realize I hadn't seen mine since the move two years ago.
> Spent over an hour going thru the bins and can't find the one with the lamps and oil??????
> Too tired right now, will look again tomorrow. Kind of bugs me though.


Try looking when the power is out.
Plenty of my lamps and lantern are right out where they need be, BBQ lighters are right next to the key ones that are lit first in a sequence.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> I keep a lot of Coleman lanterns on standby with a BBQ lighter. Fuel lasts forever in the sealed can.


I think I pointed out earlier, I used a can about a week ago that was 17 years old, fuel was fine.
Have others that are older.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

i learned years ago,to be prepared for power outages.and yes i either sat in the dark of the house,or outside..then i wised up.i started with flashlights.i now have 2 brooklyn battery lanterns.1 wal-mart rechargeable lantern and 6 oil lamps to go with the flashlights i have.i check every thing out when a rain storms starts to blow in.in which,most if not everything.is already up to par,for a outage..


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Neighborhood electrical transformer tripped with an almighty bang! Tried to light my Aladdin to find it's been so long since I used it, that the oil had evaporated. I didn't know it could do that.
> 
> It was then that I realized the lamp oil was three plastic totes deep and four rows back behind storage. Wasn't fun moving it all out in the dark.
> 
> Good that I found out now. Needless to say, I will reorganize.


Really? 12 likes on this post?

Basic rule #1 of prepping is "2 is 1 and 1 is none"

I realize your point would have been to remind people to rotate stocks and keep them handy but fumbling around in the dark as your lamp would not light is hard to believe you aren't more prepared.

Really? not a flashlight in sight, not a bic lighter?

If your story is true you really need to get a few more sources of light.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sidekhar, On the Aladdin, the model number is on the knob.


----------

